# Carts/Driving



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm just scratching the surface on draft/driving/cart training (so new I don't even know what terms to use yet) and I've noticed some carts have really big wheels and some have fat wagon tires. What difference is there between big wheels and and small chubby wheels?

Also, any recommendations on reading resources would be rad!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

the smaller the wheel the more work an animal has to do to pull it. Small wheels gives you more maneuverability therefore you often find smaller wheels on the front axle.

Books: check out books on driving horses and oxen:

- Oxen by Drew Conroy
- Work Horse Handbook by Lynn Miller
- Farming with Horses by Steve Bowers

The Rural Heritage website, ATNESA.org (tons of information for low cost draft solutions aimed for use in Third World Countries)


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Sabine!!


----------

